

Google Further Crapifies Search, Exploiting Both Users and Advertisers - wslh
http://www.nakedcapitalism.com/2014/12/google-further-crapifies-search-exploiting-both-users-and-advertisers.html

======
anges244
Google is going downhill for the past few years. Maybe a lack of focus on
products that made them what they are? But exploiting both users and
advertisers is not a new phenomenon for them. After all, everyone using Google
knows this and accepts it. The main problem is that it is starting to affect
their products significantly.

------
known
[https://prism-break.org/en/all/](https://prism-break.org/en/all/)

